# Why a small nest box?



## kitarna (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have 2 lovely miniature wyandottes that we got 3 weeks ago.
We have made our own A frame coop, which has the house part in the top and a run underneath.

Is there any reason why all coops you can buy seem to have a small nest box stuck on the side (other than ease of egg retrieval). Ours has a rather large section in the house that our girls seem to sleep in.

They haven't started laying yet (anyone know what age they start?) but i'm now worried that we have given them too much space after looking at other coops!

Thanks


----------



## kitarna (Jul 23, 2012)

The coop is a work in progress!


----------



## bevie55 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mine have a whole dog house that I think they will start laying in. They claimed my border collie's kennel preferring it's stationary 10 foot by 10 foot enclosure over their chicken tractor.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Normally nesting boxes like the ones you see sticking out the side of coops are only there to have eggs layed in them not for the chickens to sleep in. The floor and roosts are where the chickens would sleep. But if you just have a large area that will serve the purpose of safe place to lay and sleep then you should be fine.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

12"x12" boxes are all that is needed, also they share nest boxes so you don't need a lot of boxes, I have 4 boxes for 12 full size hens and they only lay in 2 of the 4.


----------



## kitarna (Jul 23, 2012)

More pics of the coop ..


----------



## Captain (Aug 19, 2012)

thats a very nice coop set up. looks small, but sufficient.


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like small nest boxes because I wan't them to lay eggs in them, but not sleep so they are pooping all over the eggs and filling the boxes up.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

@kitarna Have you walked out at night to see where there actually sleeping? On the roost bars or in the nest box? Do you have any better up close pictures of the roosting bars? Is it open underneath them? Thanks.


----------

